# No smiley CB digi OPK....but BFP.....???



## bumblebeettc1

Calling all pregnant ladies.....

I haven't had a smiley CB digi OPK this month, and AF is due on Friday.

I just wondered whether there was anyone out there who had a :bfp: when they didnt have a positive OPK?


Any info would be greatly appreciated!! 


Good luck everyone, and congrats on your :bfp:'s!! :happydance:

x


----------



## wee_trixi

Hello!!

I have never had a positive OPK (depsite having ov symotoms) till really late in my cycle this month...days 26, 27, 28....I had read that rather than ovulating very late, it could be that i was pregnant. I did an HPT 2 days before my period and got a BFP! 

I thought i was out for the month since i hadnt got a positive OPK but I got a lovely wee surprise!

I hope this will be the same for you! I hope this helps...and remember, you're never out till AF arrives!

I hope its your month aswell!

Good luck!! xxxx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Thankyou! That gives me some hope! 

Congrats on your BFP!!! X

Were you using digi opks? I'm just concerned as I can see that maybe you'd miss a positive opk if the test line was lighter etc, but a smiley face when you DONT get one is pretty obvious!!! 

AF due Friday! 

X


----------



## wee_trixi

Yip I was using the smileys, twice a day for 23 days and stopped....i thought it was really weird that i didnt get any positives till so late on. I actually only did the OPK on a whim and then for the next few days when it was positive. I also had heard that you are more likey to get a positive Hpt than an OPK.....i figured since the OPK was positive i light aswell do an HPT. I never in my wildest dreams expected it to be positive....I just thought I had something wrong that i was ov so late on and was planning a trip to docs to talk about it.

Im keeping my fingers crossed for you for your BFP! Good luck!! xx


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Oooooohhhh you have given me even more hope!!!

I'm not really having any symptoms tho! 

What were your symptoms? 

X


----------



## wee_trixi

I wasn't really having many symptoms up until day before I tested. Ive been quite lightheaded and off my food, my CP stayed really high and ive had an abundance on CM that I dont normally have before my period starts. 

Normally in the lead-up to AF my boobs are killing me, sore lower back etc....but hadnt had one AF symptom.

Even though I didnt get a positive OPK during ovulation I had plenty EWCM and twinges in my lover tummy and hips that i usually associate with ovulation.

I also used preseed this month....I figured it couldnt hurt to give it a go. 

How long have you been "trying"?


----------



## bumblebeettc1

Been trying for 6 months so not long compared to most!

Had what I thought were Ov pains on cd16/17 but am never sure and normally get a nice smiley face to reassure me! 

Am on cd28 today, so waiting till Friday to test! 

Am not really checking anything else as was relying on smiley face! 

If it isn't my month I feel better knowing no smiley doesn't necessarily mean no BFP!

Congrats again! How long were you ttc? 

X


----------



## wee_trixi

We were TTC for 4 months, i was in it for the long haul aswell.

I hope everything goes well for you!

Thanx for the congrats....just praying the wee fella holds on tight now!!

Keep us posted on how you go when you test and that the witch stays away.

xxxx


----------

